# gotti and razor's edge...



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys i got a quick question not as winded as others ive posted lol...I own two apbt's coming from the same parents, different litters. They are both doubled up gotti and razor's edge, to my knowledge of course, now as far as the bloodlines go im not that bright on the subject. I just want to know what you guys think of this combination of bloodline. I have had no real problems with either one and they are both legitimently papered UKC purple ribbon dogs. I just want to know what you guys think of the line?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Not always a winning combo. The lines are so widely spread though, there's no tellin without seein pix. You might have nice ABKC ring worthy dogs, you might have throw backs, you might have tweeners, or even something acceptable in the UKC. Heck, might even have something acceptable to the ADBA, I've seen it LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

FYI if they are RE and Gotti they are not APBT they are American Bullies (no disrespect at all I love bullies). I would love to see some pics, I've seen a great deal of amazing dogs from both bloodlines.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

kg420 said:


> FYI if they are RE and Gotti they are not APBT they are American Bullies (no disrespect at all I love bullies).


What are you trying to say KG?!?!? That's it, you, me, and the drama bomb! 

Jk


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well i will have to upload some new pics of my male on here tomoro when i have a lil more time so you guys can see. I am very happy with the tempermant of the male, popeye. He's a lil over a year old but the female is just a small pup still, so her tempermant is still a lil tough to tell. She is very playful and they both treat my kids like their own lol. But all i have them for is pets so i guess for the most im good lol. I dont have any desire to breed AT ALL. I dont, at the time, have a desire to put them in any kind of shows either though. I dont know much about the shows anyways.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

My bad peeps lol...i learned something new today lol. As i stated before i have VERY lil knowledge in bloodlines and technical names. I am here to learn though and its good to learn new things so thanks for the heads up kg


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

lol you dont wanna hear my opinion. Search RE and Gotti on the forums you will see what has been said. I do know that Mr. Wilson has been mixing other breeds for years and stil registering them as pits a shame but what is done is done. So basically a mix breed that started a whole new breed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Just to get more confusing, just having bully blood doesn't make it a bully, LOL. A throw back would just be called a pit bull or pet bull or a dog.... w/e. Pit Bull is a generalization these days. Anything with a big head or triangle eyes is a pit bull to the man


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Honestly I meant no disrespect at all they are both beautiful, unique, and amazing breeds Reddoggy Noooooooooo not the drama bomb were cool man were cool. LOL Your my dog  I love bullies too man. Honestly a few years ago I had no clue what a bully was lol.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh yeah i definitely understand that there is possibilities of them being from other breeds. Now, I can say though that the breeder I got my dogs from is breeding from his own dogs, the same ones he has been breeding off of for the past 14 yrs. He's actually my cousins husband lol, they are in their late 30's and he's been doing this since his junior yr. He was passed on breeding from his father, and believe me family reunions are always fun with about 20 something pitts runnin around lol. Im not trying to argue at all just giving the background of the breeder. Also I dont know that this is the same bloodline he has been breeding off of. I am really not the smartest guy when it comes to bloodlines. Thats why im asking the questions lol.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Better back down!  You know we cool


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Better back down!  You know we cool


*runs with tail tucked between legs*


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

O trust me when i say this you cant really hurt my feelings by telling me the truth lol. all i wana know is the truth about my dogs bloodline. All information is good info to me as long as its all true. I would say popeye is very bully but thats just off judgement from a guy with a lack of knowledge lol.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/23047-re-dave-wilson-himself.html#post265529

Dave Wilson founder of Razors edge on his dogs


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

A suggestion, check out this show, tomorrow night at 8pm west coast time. You wanna go to that main page and scroll down till you see the music player. It's a show about bullies, covers a wide range of topics, and it's entertaining(they have a bumpin chat). We actually have a forum here (Back to the bullies) about it. The topics for the show usually get update a few hours before the show. Of course, you can ask anything you want here, you'll probably get a faster reply


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok guys that sounds awesome i get off work at 4 so i can make it just in time. o and gamer thanks alot for the info i REALLY appreciate the help!! well ima crash now but thanks for the advice and info guys!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Bullies it is*



kg420 said:


> FYI if they are RE and Gotti they are not APBT they are American Bullies (no disrespect at all I love bullies). I would love to see some pics, I've seen a great deal of amazing dogs from both bloodlines.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

nothing aginst bullies, but this is true, this is true. im sure they are gorgeous though. I was told my Nina had Gotty ( with a y not I ) bloodline, but without the paperwork, it's just talk. so im not claiming she is.

Wouldnt be surprised if she is, that Gotty had been bred more than Genghis Khan. Youve got a great dog there though, hope ypu post lots of pics.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> FYI if they are RE and Gotti they are not APBT they are American Bullies (no disrespect at all I love bullies). I would love to see some pics, I've seen a great deal of amazing dogs from both bloodlines.


Not in all cases...I mean, Gotti, yes, but RE...there are dogs out there that are still like their AmStaff ancestors...


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well my dog looks a lil more game than his father...his father looks very bully...i say that because im not the best at all the technical stuff and thats y i ask these questions. In my mind game means they are very athletic built and bully is the more short stocky build. I will post more pics on here as I get them but i am happy about the dog i have because he is great tempered and even better in my case he is great to my kids. I just would like to know what his bloodline is capable of. My female is the same also but she kinda looks to be a lil more stocky than him, my opinion. I am def watchin the live show on bullies tho because i need the info. Im tryin to gather as much info as possible.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

brentspitts318 said:


> well my dog looks a lil more game than his father...his father looks very bully...i say that because im not the best at all the technical stuff and thats y i ask these questions. In my mind game means they are very athletic built and bully is the more short stocky build. I will post more pics on here as I get them but i am happy about the dog i have because he is great tempered and even better in my case he is great to my kids. I just would like to know what his bloodline is capable of. My female is the same also but she kinda looks to be a lil more stocky than him, my opinion. I am def watchin the live show on bullies tho because i need the info. Im tryin to gather as much info as possible.


Game means theyre game. A RE dog is not game no matter what. But they can look less Bully. Im getting an RE dog in 2 weeks and she looks SO much less Bully than my current RE dog. As long as your dog has a good temperament and is what you want in a dog, then youre good.  Lets see pics!!!


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just took a new pic and did a lil editing because he's so bad he wouldnt sit still for two seconds lol...he's still a pup so hes so active its not even funny lol...well he's a year and a half but still in my mind he's a pup lol...i gota pic of my lil pup, olive, too.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok pics are up of popeye and olive. I only got two for now. Ill get more when i can because they wouldnt sit still long enough for me to take pics. They were both fighting over the spotlight lol. They think they are celebrities or something when i pull a camera out.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

What I can tell you about people mixing Gotti with Edge is that if done properly, they make a great looking dog. Many RE owners will say that gotti dogs have bad feet and mixing in a little Edge helps that. Many gotti owners will say that RE dogs have too much loose skin and mixing in gotti blood brings out more mass to eliminate loose skin. It's always a toss up when breeding. I have seen some really nice Edge/Gotti dogs out there. In fact I own 3 of them.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well i love my two RE/Gotty dogs for their tempermant and also their looks. I personally am a big fan of the way my male looks now that he's getting bigger and thats why i bought the female from the same guy. I just like how they act with my kids, protect the house when im gone, and most of all the way they look. But it takes alot of work raising two of them. I have ALOT of invites to rings that fight because of the size of my male, btw i have alot of ppl pissed at me for ratting out those rings lol. I just hate the fighting so i am def a proud snitch when i hear bout one lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Not in all cases...I mean, Gotti, yes, but RE...there are dogs out there that are still like their AmStaff ancestors...


:goodpost: Yes there are some really beautiful ones that look 100% AmStaff. :woof:


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well thanks...i hope that popeye and olive still look how they look later from now because i am more into the whole athletic build than i am into the bulky build. I just think its a lil more healthy looking but thats me...if u want check out my pics i loaded some up on the pics forum


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

brentspitts318 said:


> well thanks...i hope that popeye and olive still look how they look later from now because i am more into the whole athletic build than i am into the bulky build. I just think its a lil more healthy looking but thats me...if u want check out my pics i loaded some up on the pics forum


They are beautiful, congrats on the sweet babies :woof::woof:


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks so much! im proud of them.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

brentspitts318 said:


> well my dog looks a lil more game than his father...his father looks very bully...i say that because im not the best at all the technical stuff and thats y i ask these questions. In my mind game means they are very athletic built and bully is the more short stocky build. I will post more pics on here as I get them but i am happy about the dog i have because he is great tempered and even better in my case he is great to my kids. I just would like to know what his bloodline is capable of. My female is the same also but she kinda looks to be a lil more stocky than him, my opinion. I am def watchin the live show on bullies tho because i need the info. Im tryin to gather as much info as possible.


Game means they have been game tested.

Also they can look am staff but the guy who started the RE line admitted he had been mixing other breeds in for like 10 years so he did make a nice consistent mix breed I give him that.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well thanks for the info man preciate it


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

gamer said:


> Game means they have been game tested.
> 
> Also they can look am staff but the guy who started the RE line admitted he had been mixing other breeds in for like 10 years so he did make a nice consistent mix breed I give him that.


You know..........

How exactly do you think the APBT came to be? You think it just fell from the sky or something? LOL.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> You know..........
> 
> How exactly do you think the APBT came to be? You think it just fell from the sky or something? LOL.


Nope that is why I said he produced a nice consistent new breed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That is not what you said, the quote is only a few inches above this post


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

so in other words bloodlines r just mixes of breeds until they breed out the mix they put in correct? see this is part of what our fight against bsl should be keyed in on...i know i sound kinda ignorant but hear me out...if you ban pitbulls than you r gona hav to ban labs, engilsh bulldogs, rotties, and all other big dogs. I just dont get where these ppl get the right to do what they do...i mean you can compare banning pitbulls to banning races in america. If you say that pitbulls arent allowed in america than you would have to ban all americans from america because we all came from other countries and more or less other bloodlines. Just a thought more or less...i am trying to organize my fight for the day when i get to meet with the gov.! My dad hated pitbulls until i begged and pleaded when i was young to get one and now im in my own place with my own dogs and he loves them very much. So my dad would be more than happy to giv me atleast a heads up on this. Just a thought tho bout the bloodline discussion guys! Feel free to set me straight if im wrong! I dnt take offense to anything i promise.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> That is not what you said, the quote is only a few inches above this post


oh ha ha I said mix breed sorry


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

A bloodline is the the lineage of the dog. Most are named after a specific dog, some after the breeder/handler. The Bully is most likely the result of mixing in other breeds. Doesn't take to long to get consistency though, shoot, I read somewhere that it only took like 40 years to make the nose of the bull terrier look the way it does.......


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

john, i dunno how u say stuff defending bullies without getting banned  but w/e it is, keep doing it, cuz i cant figure it out haha. spill the beans.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well see my understanding was most lines are named after either the breeder or the name of the dog that started the line. I just get through for a loop sometimes. See this is why i say ill never breed lol...id make a terrible breeder because i know VERY little but the sad thing is i know more than some of the ppl in my area that are breeding. I have problems understanding bloodlines and breakdowns of them, also my biggest problem is learning the terms and what they mean. I understand things like aggression, caretaking, and pretty much basics. I am glad to be on this site though because im learning soo much that i had NO clue even existed. Im gona be making more threads and if i bug you guys just let me know. All im doing is gathering more and more knowledge so I can help the pitbull world more and more!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

vdubbinya said:


> john, i dunno how u say stuff defending bullies and dont get banned  but w/e it is, keep doing it, cuz i cant figure it out haha. spill the beans.


lol he is a mod and you cussed welcome back tho!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i cussed? where, show me. thanks for the wb tho :thumbsup:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

vdubbinya said:


> i cussed? where, show me. thanks for the wb tho :thumbsup:


http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/21982-razors-edge-post266770.html#post266770



> 1st off, i never asked to be your buddy, and with your piss poor attitude i wouldnt want to be in the first place.
> 2nd off, bsl aint chasing me, my county is pitbull happy
> 3rd off, get off your apbt high horse thinking your dog is the sh!t just *because its the specific breed of choice for YOU, NOT EVERY F**ING AMERICAN, YOU.*
> and 4th and last, apbt was in the heat before ambullys were ever around, its been a lingering stigma for years....why are all the old timers fearful of "pit bulls". exactly, their fearful of bullies BECAUSE their a bigger version of the apbt which SCARES morons that are narrow minded as you are.
> and to all the apbt people that actually care besides THAT guy,


Not that I care because I cuss alot but anywho water under the bridge glad you got back


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i didnt spell out ****, therefore i didnt cuss  got banned for "attitude" not, cussing. which i dont know how u can tell attitude from text, but that's way off subj. anywho , jon spill the beans haha


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well i can say that im happy with my bully dogs not to pick a fight but i am happy with the dogs i own. they are great dogs in my opinion but thats me just sayin...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL. I am NOT a mod. I've been banned a COUPLE times bruh. People get all kindsa mad at me over bully talk, and I get all kindsa mad right back. It isn't even worth it in the end, cause we are all coming from the same place.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

John, you get away with that **** because you almost sound smart! LOL Nah, I know you know your stuff and you have no problem with learning as well. You are a good dude, and a good friend.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks bruh! We need to haul your set up over here and have us another party 
I was just braggin to a buddy of mine in Glendale who's into RE, about Empire and AR-15


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I hear you bro. Was thinking about cooking out this weekend again too. I am gonna stop by Cortez though and check out the UKC event for a bit. What you getting into this weekend? AR and Empire are getting big everyday. I gotta give them their shots today. They take them like champs though. Give me a call at home about 6:30.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I gotta work till 8:30 bruh, might go to that UKC event this weekend too man


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

well give me a call when you get out of work. I work from home tomorrow anyways.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well i dont have a problem with anyones opinion i mean this is like being a basketball fan and arguing over who's team is the best lol. I personally am a fan of bully dogs but i dont have a problem with amstaff either. I must be honest and say that. But for the most part im just here to learn about the things i need to learn. I take criticism well n thats the only reason i put myself out there to ask questions lol, I know ima say something wrong soon and get told off and honestly i want that lol. I like to learn about things im dead wrong on thats all...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

brentspitts318 said:


> well i dont have a problem with anyones opinion i mean this is like being a basketball fan and arguing over who's team is the best lol. I personally am a fan of bully dogs but i dont have a problem with amstaff either. I must be honest and say that. But for the most part im just here to learn about the things i need to learn. I take criticism well n thats the only reason i put myself out there to ask questions lol, I know ima say something wrong soon and get told off and honestly i want that lol. I like to learn about things im dead wrong on thats all...


That is all that matters is that you like what you are feeding. Having thick skin is a good trait to have! Welcome


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know I'm late on this, but welcome to the forum Brentspits... I have razors Edge dogs also  I love em to pieces.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

It's always good to be able to take critizism. You learn by listening from other. Not that everyone is willing to learn. There are some great people on here that can tell you the in's and out's of the APBT. Some can tell you the in's and out's of Am Staffs and some that can do the same for the Bullies. Never hesitate to ask questions. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

gamer said:


> Also they can look am staff but the guy who started the RE line admitted he had been mixing other breeds in for like 10 years so he did make a nice consistent mix breed I give him that.


He admitted only to mixing AmStaffs and APBTs. The article you are more than likely referring to was falsely quoted.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah that is what the bully people say


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

gamer said:


> yeah that is what the bully people say


No...thats what Dave said, as well as the place the article was published. If youre going to tell people things, know what youre talking about first.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:rofl: :clap: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

mygirlmaile said:


> No...thats what Dave said, as well as the place the article was published. If youre going to tell people things, know what youre talking about first.


of course he did he isnt stupid. That got out and imagine the poop storm and paper pulling that would have happened if he didnt go back on what he said.

Ugh nvm it is what it is and eventually the breed will stick with its own registry.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well im excited to be here and im not afraid to say what i think but i am willing to listen to others p.o.v. also. Ima try and kick my wife off at 8 for the live bully discussion lol...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

gamer said:


> of course he did he isnt stupid. That got out and imagine the poop storm and paper pulling that would have happened if he didnt go back on what he said.
> 
> Ugh nvm it is what it is and eventually the breed will stick with its own registry.


Assumptions and rumors is all haters have to go on. *yawn* Im kinda pretty much over it.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

mygirlmaile said:


> Assumptions and rumors is all haters have to go on. *yawn* Im kinda pretty much over it.


I dont hate the breed persay I hate that they are being pawned off as pit bulls is all.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

gamer said:


> I dont hate the breed persay I hate that they are being pawned off as pit bulls is all.


So do I. Youll notice here, however, that they are not being 'pawned off as pitbulls' anywhere on this site. I never ever have called Maile a pitbull...after I came here and learned. The second someone told me she is an American Bully I accepted it and I started learning about them. As did the other Bully owners here.


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont mean to pawn my dogs off as pitbulls its just the name that the rest of the unknowledgeable world would call my dog. If they ban pitbulls my dogs gettin banned too right? Thats my point is that we are all owners of pitbulls to the rest of the world who btw is ignorant about the truth but hey if you guys want ill call my dogs american bullys, I have no prob with that. Im new so I dnt know how things go around here but im learning. I just more or less have lil interest in what specific name i should call my dogs, no offense. My issues are with the rest of the world who has no knowledge and doesnt care to gain any knowledge about our breed. Whether you call em bullys, pitbulls, apbt, it doesnt matter any more because if something doesnt happen immediately in the next 10 yrs we as honest owners can pretty much hang up the idea of owning this breed. I do my best to let kids around my neighborhood and adults in my neighborhood meet my dogs so mayb i can make an impact on some ppl who dont have a clue about nething except the crap they hear on tv. Sorry if im on one but im getting more n more fed up with how these ppl continue to push their way passed the laws passed by our countries founders, while us as owners r worried about arguing over lil petty things. Im sorry if i offend nebody im just really aggravated with the way things r looking for our breed.


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

anyone that doesn't see that most ambulls are mixed with other breeds has **** in their eyes.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well Kane is Gator and Razors Edge....I know that is a weird combo!

So I guess my dog is your basic pit mutt!!!

I still love him no matter what!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You know what if you want to get technical.....every dog is a mutt. It took breeding different breeds of dogs together (closely related breeds, structure, build, drive, etc.) to get to the desired breeds we have now. 
It was not said "Let their be pits" and they magically appeared. 
It was the constant strive that turned them into what they are today...their own breed!


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

well im proud of my dogs regardless of what they are lol! IMO as long as they are healthy, non-HA, and good dogs all around it doesnt matter where they came from as long as they are pitbulls. Im just not a fan of any other dog but I love my two pups no matter what cuz they r great dogs for my family.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

crocro49 said:


> anyone that doesn't see that most ambulls are mixed with other breeds has **** in their eyes.


I wouldnt say MOST...Id say SOME.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

check out this beautiful RE female.

her name is dia


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Dia is a pretty girl! How old is she?


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

dia is a little over 2 years. she isn't mine but she prompted me to get a new puppy. she is about 1 1/2 in the video. here is another video.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She doesn't share blood with the muggleston dog does she? That would be the only heart breaker for me!


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

i think they share the same father.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love manu, my dogs are 2x manu


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

i bought one of her puppies in january. dia is a great dog. smart athletic and has a great personality. I'm new to the whole pitbull versus bullies. but i did some quick research and it's sad what everyone here says about mugglestons. but the parents of my puppy aren't short and fat like on the web site.


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

heres some pics of my razor/gotti girl has a pup..Cali


----------

